# Which bike to get? Scott, Giant, Scattante?



## moia (Mar 4, 2005)

I am looking for a carbon road bike Giant tcr 3 or scott team or Scattante.
Any reviews on any of them?
Thanks


----------



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

moia said:


> I am looking for a carbon road bike Giant tcr 3 or scott team or Scattante.
> Any reviews on any of them?
> Thanks


Are those really price point comparable? The Scott is not near the same price point as the other two. Either drop the Scott or compare the Scott to the Giant TCR 1.


----------



## moia (Mar 4, 2005)

*prices*

The scott team cr1 i think is about $2200 with 105
Giant about $1500 
Scattante $1600 
Is a total carbon bike better than just carbon seat stays?
Thanks


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The $1600 Scat (full carbon frame with 10 speed Ultegra) is a real bargain. Buy from a local shop if possible so you can make sure it fits. Only buy mail order if the geometry is very similar to a bike you already own (and like).


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Giant*

Overall they get great reviews for the price.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I persoanlly would go with the Scott as you don't seem them every fifth rider you pass like the Giant carbon. The scattante is OK, but I don't like the finish they use. If you make a bike out of carbon show it off, not hide it under paint. To me that just says"I am too lazy to put a nice top layer of carbon on so lets paint it to hide the seams"


----------

